# Woman Knows Her Place!



## Kacey (Apr 5, 2007)

WOMAN KNOWS HER PLACE!

 Barbara Walters of Television's 20/20 did a story on gender roles in Kabul, Afghanistan, several years before the Afghan conflict. She noted that women customarily walked 5 paces behind their husbands.  She recently returned to Kabul and observed that women still walk behind their husbands. From Ms. Walter's vantage point, despite the overthrow of the oppressive Taliban regime, the women now seem to walk even further back behind their husbands and are happy to maintain the old custom. 



 Ms. Walters approached one of the Afghani women and asked, "Why do you now seem happy with the old custom that you once tried so desperately to change?" 



 The woman looked Ms. Walters straight in the eyes, and without hesitation said, "Land Mines."


 MORAL OF THE STORY: BEHIND EVERY MAN IS A SMART WOMAN.


----------



## donna (Apr 6, 2007)

Good One!!! Smart women!!


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 6, 2007)

Just another example of how women continue to live longer than men.


----------



## zDom (Apr 6, 2007)

I prefer to walk five paces behind my woman. I like the view


----------



## mystic warrior (Apr 6, 2007)

Skip Cooper said:


> Just another example of how women continue to live longer than men.


 
The only reason that is true is, we get sick of hearing you nag.


----------

